# CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER and systemd

## syl22_00

Just received a systemd update (to sys-apps/systemd-218-r3), which gave the following warning:

```
CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER:    should not be set. But it is.
```

After re-compiling the kernel without that option, and rebooting, my wireless card failed to start (an intel controller using iwlwifi). I have sys-kernel/linux-firmware to deal with kernel binary modules.

Can anyboy point to some resources to help me understand and fix that issue?

Thanks in advance!

Sylvain

----------

## vasettoo

Follow the suggestion in this post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7721742.html#7721742

----------

## syl22_00

Great, thanks a lot for point this out. As I preferred to keep the modules inside the kernel, here is the route I took:

With CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER set, looked at the boot logs (journalctl -b) to find out which of the microcode files are needed (they are in /lib64/firmware). Relevant lines start with "Direct firmware load for...".

With make menuconfig:

Removed "Fallback user-helper invocation for firmware loading".

Added "Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary".

Added "/lib64/firmware" as "Firmware blobs root directory".

Added the required microcode files in "External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary".

And that worked well!

----------

